# Villager in Boxes Glitch



## ChrisNewLeaf (Apr 23, 2020)

Someone I spoke to on discord who does not have an account asked me to post this:

They have a glitch similar to the "Moved out" glitch but potentially worse. It was NOT fixed by today's update. They have Canberra in their town who is in boxes, but who NEVER leaves. Every day Isabelle announces she will leave but she never does. This happens every day, and happened before today's update and is still ongoing.

Has anybody else had this glitch? I can't even advise amiibo to this person, as if Canberra is already in a state of leaving I do not see how they have use Amiibo to boot her.

Any help is appreciated.

To clarify, this happened after their friend attempted to adopt the villager who had naturally gotten into boxes. The villager agreed to move to their friends town but never did, and instead stayed in boxes indefinitely.

I would say villager trading is still NOT safe.


----------



## buny (Apr 23, 2020)

nooooooo when will this animal crossing horror end


----------



## usa-chan (Apr 23, 2020)

have they reported to nintendo about this glitch? i feel like i've seen some posts floating around about this specific glitch, but i don't remember seeing any resolutions to it


----------



## Taj (Apr 23, 2020)

A series of unfortunate events- the video game


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 23, 2020)

This glitch is not new - seems they only fixed the main, most common one.

Your friend should report it to Nintendo. I have seen a few others mention of it as well.

Even though it wasn't fixed for your friend in the update, it may be fixed in the sense that it won't continue to happen but unfortunately not for those who have already experienced it.


----------



## Gingersnap (Apr 23, 2020)

How was this caused? Did they force Canberra out via amiibo or was this a natural move-out?


----------



## damonwayansjr (Apr 23, 2020)

I gave my friend my marshal in boxes yesterday (natural move out), they lost the villager, and the plot is now empty.


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 23, 2020)

damonwayansjr said:


> I gave my friend my marshal in boxes yesterday (natural move out), they lost the villager, and the plot is now empty.



Natural move-out meant nothing with the main widespread villager glitch. Unfortunately for your friend, the Marshal he adopted from you was glitched, thus the patch erased him the following day.


----------



## ChrisNewLeaf (Apr 23, 2020)

Gingersnap said:


> How was this caused? Did they force Canberra out via amiibo or was this a natural move-out?


This person does not have amiibo. Canberra was naturally in boxes and his friend recruited her.  His friend did not receive canberra, and he kept her indefinitely.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020

Yes they have reported


brockbrock said:


> This glitch is not new - seems they only fixed the main, most common one.
> 
> Your friend should report it to Nintendo. I have seen a few others mention of it as well.
> 
> Even though it wasn't fixed for your friend in the update, it may be fixed in the sense that it won't continue to happen but unfortunately not for those who have already experienced it.


----------



## damonwayansjr (Apr 23, 2020)

brockbrock said:


> Natural move-out meant nothing with the main widespread villager glitch. Unfortunately for your friend, the Marshal he adopted from you was glitched, thus the patch erased him the following day.


Darn  sucks for my friend. I didn't think my mystery island found villagers could get glitched wow.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 23, 2020)

Honestly, I'm skeptical. I spent a long time searching for similar things, and nothing. And this random person on a discord server has provided no proof other than word of mouth?


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 23, 2020)

damonwayansjr said:


> Darn  sucks for my friend. I didn't think my mystery island found villagers could get glitched wow.



Not glitched for the person who invited them, but unfortunately based on what people reported, they still had glitched experiences adopting from someone's town even if they were natural move-outs. 

But if the main glitch has indeed been patched now then it will be easier for people to bring them in via Amiibo cards and help people out.

I imagine there will be plenty of peeps who are planning to do giveaways, etc.



Khaelis said:


> Honestly, I'm skeptical. I spent a long time searching for similar things, and nothing. And this random person on a discord server has provided no proof other than word of mouth?



Lately it's hard to know what's true and what isn't but I think I've even seen a few people report it here on this forum.


----------



## ChrisNewLeaf (Apr 23, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Honestly, I'm skeptical. I spent a long time searching for similar things, and nothing. And this random person on a discord server has provided no proof other than word of mouth?


They have no reason to lie - it's also covered here: https://en-americas-support.nintend...villager-stuck-in-boxes-for-weeks-and-missing 

Other people have gotten it.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 23, 2020)

Jeez, how did they mess up villager move ins and outs so badly?


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 23, 2020)

ChrisNewLeaf said:


> They have no reason to lie - it's also covered here: https://en-americas-support.nintendo.com/app/social/questions/detail/qid/94597/~/animal-crossing:-new-horizons-//-villager-stuck-in-boxes-for-weeks-and-missing
> 
> Other people have gotten it.



Alright, fair. But this issue seems to be effecting a VERY limited amount of people. The post was made on April 16th, which was before 1.2.0, which raises a few questions, but Nintendo has been alerted if this is indeed a real issue effecting a few people. So many people have been booting out villagers left and right, both naturally and via amiibo, and even I've had a few villagers move out without issue (natural move outs).

If this IS indeed a glitch, it's an extremely rare one that we don't know much context of. Modded switches, etc. Considering how freqeuntly people are moving out villagers on this forum, someone here would have encountered it by now.


----------



## Fluuffy (Apr 23, 2020)

Is it not possible to use amiibo to kick the villager in boxes out? I understand your friend has no amiibo but for others with this glitch is it not possible?


----------



## ChrisNewLeaf (Apr 23, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Alright, fair. But this issue seems to be effecting a VERY limited amount of people. The post was made on April 16th, which was before 1.2.0, which raises a few questions, but Nintendo has been alerted if this is indeed a real issue effecting a few people. So many people have been booting out villagers left and right, both naturally and via amiibo, and even I've had a few villagers move out without issue (natural move outs).
> 
> If this IS indeed a glitch, it's an extremely rare one that we don't know much context of. Modded switches, etc. Considering how freqeuntly people are moving out villagers on this forum, someone here would have encountered it by now.





Khaelis said:


> Alright, fair. But this issue seems to be effecting a VERY limited amount of people. The post was made on April 16th, which was before 1.2.0, which raises a few questions, but Nintendo has been alerted if this is indeed a real issue effecting a few people. So many people have been booting out villagers left and right, both naturally and via amiibo, and even I've had a few villagers move out without issue (natural move outs).
> 
> If this IS indeed a glitch, it's an extremely rare one that we don't know much context of. Modded switches, etc. Considering how freqeuntly people are moving out villagers on this forum, someone here would have encountered it by now.


When i first got the "moved out" glitch it was also rare. We should't disregard it just because we don't know enough people affected by it. The guy on discord has 1.2.0 and it didnt fix it for him. Given how gamebreaking these can be everyone should still take caution trading.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020



Fluuffy said:


> Is it not possible to use amiibo to kick the villager in boxes out? I understand your friend has no amiibo but for others with this glitch is it not possible?


No idea- they will try but its sad they have to pay to fix something nintendo couldnt with no guarantee it'll work.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 23, 2020)

ChrisNewLeaf said:


> When i first got the "moved out" glitch it was also rare. We should't disregard it just because we don't know enough people affected by it. The guy on discord has 1.2.0 and it didnt fix it for him. Given how gamebreaking these can be everyone should still take caution trading.



Oh no, I'm not disregarding it--I'm just a bit skeptical of it. Very few instances, no visual proof, etc. At least with the "I've moved out." glitch, people posted proof. We eventually found a workaround, and Nintendo eventually fixed it. Since this new issue seems so rare, Nintendo wasn't really told about it, so didn't fix it. 

Now that the latest content update is out, they can focus on the next content update.. but more importantly, patches for bugs such as this one if it is true.


----------



## Altarium (Apr 23, 2020)

Ah **** here we go again...

How did they get Canberra to move out? Did she ask naturally?

Previous reports of this glitch involved the campsite and TTing


----------



## dino (Apr 23, 2020)

ChrisNewLeaf said:


> Any help is appreciated.
> 
> I would say villager trading is still NOT safe.



have they tried time travelling the villager/house out yet? the month+1day forward, month backwards, day progression trick seems to have worked for most of the glitches this past run, lol





__





						Guide: How to reset "I've moved out" plots and/or move any villager out!
					

The guide originally was for players to be able to remove any villager of your choice without having to TT 5/15/etc. days at a time. But it's been shown to be able to remove plots that are glitched with "I've moved out".  Credit where credit is due: This has been done via a few threads in...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## ChrisNewLeaf (Apr 24, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Oh no, I'm not disregarding it--I'm just a bit skeptical of it. Very few instances, no visual proof, etc. At least with the "I've moved out." glitch, people posted proof. We eventually found a workaround, and Nintendo eventually fixed it. Since this new issue seems so rare, Nintendo wasn't really told about it, so didn't fix it.
> 
> Now that the latest content update is out, they can focus on the next content update.. but more importantly, patches for bugs such as this one if it is true.








You wanted proof, I asked them to make a video. 

It's also pretty bad on Nintendo's part that there are SO many issues with villager trading as well as other glitches.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020



Altarium said:


> How did they get Canberra to move out? Did she ask naturally?


Yes and a friend then tried to adopt them

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020



dino said:


> have they tried time travelling the villager/house out yet? the month+1day forward, month backwards, day progression trick seems to have worked for most of the glitches this past run, lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I believe they have but I will let them know your advice  - thanks


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 24, 2020)

How is this related to villager trading? Villagers move with or without a trade


----------



## ChrisNewLeaf (Apr 24, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> How is this related to villager trading? Villagers move with or without a trade


Because it happened only after they tried to trade the villager.  Their friend claimed Canberra but she didn't move, and instead got locked into boxes.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 24, 2020)

ChrisNewLeaf said:


> Because it happened only after they tried to trade the villager.  Their friend claimed Canberra but she didn't move, and instead got locked into boxes.



Thank you. Bear  with me while I ask you some questions for troubleshooting

Is the friend affected at all by this?
Can someone still come to the town and try to invite the villager out?
If you use an amiibo, is there an option to kick out the villager?
Was TT'ing backwards done at all?


----------



## ChrisNewLeaf (Apr 24, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Thank you. Bear  with me while I ask you some questions for troubleshooting
> 
> Is the friend affected at all by this?
> Can someone still come to the town and try to invite the villager out?
> ...



Their friend was unaffected

They have not tried someone else coming to the town to invite the villager out. I have suggested this but I feel most people will be reluctant due to fear of then getting the glitch.

They have no amiibo

They have TT backwards


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 24, 2020)

The amount of glitches that exists around villager move in and outs is pretty terrible. I can't give you a tip of what to do to fix this unfortunately, but best thing is to definitely report every glitch to Nintendo so that they are aware of this and may fix it asap via updates.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 24, 2020)

We've seen TT'ing forwards to speed up villager move outs and ins, and then going backwards to to the current date could cause a villager to inherit the previous house, as well as a few other odd anomalies.   It's always best to play it safe, and wait for things to settle before going backwards. I'm wondering if the user went backwards during or after the move, and that somehow got the villager stuck in a moving phase.

Maybe there is a way to use TT to fix this one. Maybe going back to before the move, and then move forwards 1 day at a time.


----------



## ChrisNewLeaf (Apr 24, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> We've seen TT'ing forwards to speed up villager move outs and ins, and then going backwards to to the current date could cause a villager to inherit the previous house, as well as a few other odd anomalies.   It's always best to play it safe, and wait for things to settle before going backwards. I'm wondering if the user went backwards during or after the move, and that somehow got the villager stuck in a moving phase.
> 
> Maybe there is a way to use TT to fix this one. Maybe going back to before the move, and then move forwards 1 day at a time.



They just tried your suggestion and unfortunately it did not work. All I can advise them is to report to Nintendo.

Either way, I'd still say the fact that this can happen even in the latest update is concerning. I certainly won't be doing villagers trades for a long time. 

thanks for your help by the way!


----------



## ButterPup (Apr 24, 2020)

Found this thread while looking for a solution. My brother has a villager stuck in boxes for the past few days. We're about to try and force them out with an amiibo character and see how that goes. I'm guessing the villager moving mechanics are pretty complex under the hood in order for all of these bugs to occur. Probably has to do with the fact that a villager can leave your town and then just move in to a friends island days or even weeks later. I'll update my post if the amiibo fixes the issue. Or maybe somebody else will have a fix soon.


----------



## ChrisNewLeaf (Apr 25, 2020)

ButterPup said:


> Found this thread while looking for a solution. My brother has a villager stuck in boxes for the past few days. We're about to try and force them out with an amiibo character and see how that goes. I'm guessing the villager moving mechanics are pretty complex under the hood in order for all of these bugs to occur. Probably has to do with the fact that a villager can leave your town and then just move in to a friends island days or even weeks later. I'll update my post if the amiibo fixes the issue. Or maybe somebody else will have a fix soon.


Thank you - it will be very useful to know if amiibo works


----------



## ButterPup (Apr 25, 2020)

ChrisNewLeaf said:


> Thank you - it will be very useful to know if amiibo works


Ok as of today his glitched villager is out and the amiibo character is in. So it seems you at least have that method as a way out.


----------



## RubyTheGay (Apr 29, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Honestly, I'm skeptical. I spent a long time searching for similar things, and nothing. And this random person on a discord server has provided no proof other than word of mouth?


The same thing has been happening to me- and I’ve heard it from other people as well. Rhonda is stuck in boxes rn for me


----------



## Courtflash (May 4, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Oh no, I'm not disregarding it--I'm just a bit skeptical of it. Very few instances, no visual proof, etc. At least with the "I've moved out." glitch, people posted proof. We eventually found a workaround, and Nintendo eventually fixed it. Since this new issue seems so rare, Nintendo wasn't really told about it, so didn't fix it.
> 
> Now that the latest content update is out, they can focus on the next content update.. but more importantly, patches for bugs such as this one if it is true.



I really don't understand what could be gained from lying about a glitch in the game, or why you would be skeptical just because a small amount of people are experiencing the issue. A small issue is still an issue. I recently experienced this with Pashmina, who Isabelle announced would be leaving for over a week in a row. The only solutions as of now are to use an amiibo to move out the stuck villager, or to have someone invite the villager to live on their island, now that the "I've moved out" bug has been patched. The amount of bugs we've had (especially with villagers in particular) is something else.


----------



## brockbrock (May 4, 2020)

Courtflash said:


> I recently experienced this with Pashmina, who Isabelle announced would be leaving for over a week in a row. The only solutions as of now are to use an amiibo to move out the stuck villager, or to have someone invite the villager to live on their island, now that the "I've moved out" bug has been patched. The amount of bugs we've had (especially with villagers in particular) is something else.



That's awful! I'm glad you could resolve it with an Amiibo, but I can't imagine the frustration for someone who doesn't have any (or can't find anyone to invite them out of the island). C'mon Nintendo!


----------



## Courtflash (May 4, 2020)

brockbrock said:


> That's awful! I'm glad you could resolve it with an Amiibo, but I can't imagine the frustration for someone who doesn't have any (or can't find anyone to invite them out of the island). C'mon Nintendo!


For anyone who doesn't have any friends that can get rid of them, try advertising on Nookazon. It's a good way to get something in return too. Just make sure you understand how the place works before getting into trading. And I agree, it's ridiculous that the only other method requires you to spend money. It's very fortunate that the community is so active, otherwise people without amiibos would be screwed.


----------

